
Know Your Twitter Followers with Machine Learning - feconroses
https://blog.monkeylearn.com/know-followers-machine-learning/
======
kafkaesq
From their on documentation on the "Keyword Extractor" module:

 _This keyword extraction algorithm employs statistical algorithms and natural
language processing technology to analyze your content and identify the
relevant keywords._

The source code doesn't seem to be available, but presumably by "statistical
algorithms and NLP" they mean TF-IDF.

Question is -- is this what they mean by "machine learning"?

And more to their point -- do their investors know what's going on here?

